# BEB duck call



## Macdietrich (Apr 7, 2014)

Latest duck call outta the shop guy wanted a traditional shape instead the norm and may make a few more like this aswell. Stabilized orange BEB and custom cast band CA finish

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/F794E6D3-AD83-4A3C-AF2B-665340932884.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 7, 2014)

Very Nice - I like that BEB!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2014)

Ah man that is awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 7, 2014)

Great one, Mac!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mac, that is a piece of art. I would put it in a case on my mantle. Great workmanship. Love that band.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow I really like the traditional shape. Pretty all the way around. Don't know much about calls but a bunch of you guys sure do pretty work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 7, 2014)

That band is slick !!! Awesome touch to dress it up !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 7, 2014)

WOW! Very very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (Apr 7, 2014)

Amazing Mac!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

